# Dreamers new clip:)



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I put Dreamer into a sort of german clip today. I love her clip but my mom hates it, lol.


Party-Dreamers haircut 077 by meowsandy, on Flickr


Party-Dreamers haircut 080 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Awww, how sweet. Nice job -- did you groom him? I also like your avatar....for a moment there I thought Sunny jumped into it!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You did a terrific job and she looks great. I would also be upset if mine lost their ear and tail fluff, but tell your Mom poodle hair always grows.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WONDERFUL WORK! I think you did great!


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

*German Clip*

Wow, she looks great, very chic. I am really starting to like this clip.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you all. I spent about 2 hours on her. There was so much hair in my grooming area!!
One person said they call it the Audrey Hepburn clip on females, so I tried calling it that with my mom.. She just wanted a teddy bear clip to grow out. But shes my dog, and I like it
Fingers crossed the ears will grow out lighter!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Dreamer is feminine and pretty enough to pull it off. Just like Audrey Hepburn when she was young ;-)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha, our neighbor who strictly believes all poodles are female, thinks shes a male now. He says he can see it. lol.
Poor Racers not feminine enough, eh?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When I first gor poodles, I didn't care for that style. It has since become one of my three favorites (running in second place to the CC). 

I think she fits her name beautifully in that style. You did a great job.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

No. lol i do think it is a very masculine clip so it takes a feminine female to pull it off. You wouldn't want to do it on a more coarse featured female.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you did a great job. I can never get the top knot right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How beautiful. Would love Brandon in that cut!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

cjay; do you have curved shears? These are very helpful for a light hand


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

No I don't but thinking I may need them.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Love it! I'm a huge fan of the German clip...I had Atticus in it a couple summers ago and my mom hated it as well lol


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Could you tell me what blade(s) you used on her?

thanks


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok, so I have a oster, so depending on what you have it may be different.
Body- I used #4F all over her chects, back, shoulders, elbows, and to her hips and base of tail. I scisssored the legs from the elbow and midthigh down.
Head-#10 on ears going downward and scissoring the edges. The topknot I scissored with curved shears and shaped into the back of her neck.
Tail- I grew out the shaved base of her tail for 6 weeks and then I evened it p with curved shears as they fit the shape of the tail. No clipping. 

This makes it so all her hair grows back even and hopefully, the adult coat and lighter colored. It was a good time to shave her ears as she was getting coat change up her neck. Plus, the coat change was curling at the fur base of her tail and puppy fur at the ends, making it look thin.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I was finally able to blend in the base of Racer's tail. It is adult hair and so is the rest of his rump. I'm finally beginning to feel the adult hair across the rest of his back but you can't really see it yet. I will say it is a bear to straighten though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I love it! She looks so sassy. This is one clip that I'm going to try when I get frustrated with the hair.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

How long did you grow the hair out, Anna?
I am really fed up with her adult hair for taking over soft, plushie baby hair You can still see patche of it on her ribcage, but the sooner its over the better.
His tk has changed, right?
Thank you, She is a sassy girl! She has her own ideas and she tells me so!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess about a month on the tail to grow enough at the base to blend. Not sure about his tk. It splits in the middle at the back like I've parted it lol. I'm thinking no it hasn't changed completely since it splits & is not all that long. It took about 20 min for the split to show up after a bath & dry Thur. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE this clip!
I always viewed the german as a masculine clip but she looks so feminine in it, I think it really suits her! I am thinking of doing it on my poodle when I get him.
well done on a really awesome job! x


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love it. Always have been a huge fan of the German & it's variations.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm wondering if it would look good on Sandy :0). I just don't know if I can cut it yet. This coat change thing is taking forever..we are going threw the finale stages of it topknot/ears/legs/tail. They are all trying to mat.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I Don't know how it would look on a mini, but it looks adorable on tpoos and regal on spoos, so then you get adorable regalness!
I shaved her into a german to avoid the coat change. If the hair changes from root to tip, then you don't have to cut it. I still havent figured out how it changes. But, you my want to keep it long depending on where you live. It was in the 20s last night and I felt bad for the dogs as they sleep in th garage.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I took the pictures of Dreamer to Jazz's groomer on Tuesday. She thought they were beautiful! (Jazz came home looking pretty spectacular herself. We were at Petsmart yesterday, and she got lots of ooohs and aaahs, but her topknot is going to have to grow a good bit more to look just right.)


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Oooih, I want to see pictures! Did she do it exactly ly the same way I did, or did you have her change it a bit?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I know she used a #4 blade, because we discussed a 4 versus a 5, and I thought the 5 was too short. Jazz's legs look thinner--maybe she doesn't have as much hair as Dreamer, or maybe Kim cut them closer. And as I said, Jazz's topknot is going to have to grow out. The first time Kim tried the retriever clip, she didn't get the face and topknot right, so we ended up shortening the top to try to even it out. I'll try to get a good picture of Jazz and post it, but, as she's black, I don't promise anything. Black dogs are really hard to photograph.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Past the elbow and hip I did not use the clippers-I scissored them. They had been protected by bracelets(miamiclip) so I was able to get them a little more plush.
As for the topknot- If you scossor te sides above the ears it can create and illusion of being longer or taller.
I am sure your groomer did better than I did, because Im only 15.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I took Jazz to the vet this afternoon for her rabies vaccine. The last time he saw her, she was in a Miami, he's always complimentary about her, but this time he was really taken by the new clip. He ended by saying, "I think my next dog will have to be a poodle." :nod:


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

We need a picture Judy! 

Rebecca


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried to get pictures the day she was groomed, but they didn't turn out well at all. I'll post a couple of her in her winter fleece and booties. There's enough contrast to show her face and head, at least.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Lovely! Her hair is so plush and shiny!
I think tha the next few grooming visits, tell your groomer not to touch the tk..Even if it gets messy. I think she must be trying to work wih hair that not there, and if you give it few months, you should have a nice, plush, big, topknot. After that, she will have some hair to shape, and will get in the habit of lightly shaping it rather than trying to get the little off she can.
SHE LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

JudyD said:


> I tried to get pictures the day she was groomed, but they didn't turn out well at all. I'll post a couple of her in her winter fleece and booties. There's enough contrast to show her face and head, at least.


Oh my gosh! I have to say I'm dying to see the full body as well. That tail makes me really look twice! FANTASTIC to see natural tails! Please try for more pics?!? PRETTY PLEEEEEEEASE?!?!  

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

DA, thanks so much for all your info. I'll go back through the threads that include your specifics and copy them for Jazz's groomer to use next time. As I mentioned in an earlier thread, she hasn't had much, if any, experience in grooming standards, at least not in a minimalist cut like the retriever and the German clips. I'm also not sure she does any scissoring, but maybe she'll be encouraged to start. 

Rebecca, I'll try again to get a full body shot of Jazz, but black dogs tend to fade into the background if the light isn't just right. As for her tail, it's actually docked. She came that way, but, truth be told, I prefer a docked tail, so I'm happy with it.


----------

